# Youtube and copyright



## PeterN (May 4, 2021)

Does anyone here have any experience? 

Lets say you make a rock song. You put it out via Distrokid or Landr (or any similar) under whatever pseudonym/artist name you find suitable, as a temporary project. They then put it out on Apple music, Spotify and what all there are for broadcasting it. 

Now...if you make a vid of it and upload it on youtube, will it be blocked bcs copyright? Will you have to prove to youtube you are creator?

A year ago I uploaded a track with Landr (just testing it) to Spotify and all those others they broadcast to, then the track was blocked on Soundcloud who said it was not mine, but belonged to the pseudonym I used via Landr. I had a brief discussion with Soundcloud and showed it is mine, and since the pseudonym was similar to my real name, they unblocked it. 

Is it same with youtube? Will it also go and scan that register and block you unless you prove you are owner? With a pseudonym/artist name I assume its more hassle?


----------



## PeterN (May 4, 2021)

Yes, I get that. But how do you prove to youtube you are creator when it sees its the same song was registered via Landr and broadcasted to Spotify etc?

Do you have to use exact same name on your Youtube channel which was used for broadcasting via Landr? Will youtube ask for proof before it is public?

What if the song is registered in my personal name, but I want to use a youtube channel with name, say, Peter Chopin? Then upload my PeterN registered song on my Peter Chopin youtube channel?

What Im trying to figure out how these conflicts are solved on Youtube. On Soundcloud I solved them with an email.


----------



## Yellow Studio (May 4, 2021)

It depends if you choose their content ID or not.
Through Distrokid you pay a little fee for content ID - called youtube money.
Maybe it's possible to whitelist your YT channel on Distrokid, I don't know.
No content ID no claim


----------



## PeterN (May 4, 2021)

3DC said:


> This is a complex topic so I'll try to simplify it.
> 
> 1. You can have many so called "brand" channels but only one personal channel associated with your email on YouTube.
> 2. Normally in simple dispute cases your email is enough to solve them or to connect YT, Distrokid and other services you may use, however in serious disputes this is absolutely not enough.
> ...



Thanks for comment.

I do register on copyright.us the stuff when its ready. Thats pretty much the first step. Then if it has been mastered, the 2nd step is the bill from mastering engineer. Thats the basic. I think thats a basic cover.

Will check in details with Landr if they provide the indentifier serial - could go with Distrokid too.

Starting from scratch with youtube so thats the ignorance on my part. Will keep digging here. If I make a politically "sensitive" music vid, I want to protect my identity to some degree too (talking about a foreign regime that does not like criticism - its more into wheat and sickles - and music vid could be seen as such) so this is the part that complicates it here. I wish to put out the music vid so its not too easy to track it up who did it. Yea, but ensure the copyright - so have the copyright under artist name,......oooh, this sounds complicated....


----------



## ceemusic (May 4, 2021)

This happens frequently to me. There's an option to to dispute, I simply write that I'm the creator & hold the copyrights, sometimes I'll include the PA or SR numbers.


----------



## PeterN (May 4, 2021)

ceemusic said:


> This happens frequently to me. There's an option to to dispute, I simply write that I'm the creator & hold the copyrights, sometimes I'll include the PA or SR numbers.


Would you mind giving a few more details?

You make a track, then put it with Distrokid for broadcast. Then you make a music vid of the track and youtube blocks it, you chose to dispute, as its yours, and its solved? How long is the process here when you dispute with Youtube, and its solved? In general.

Does Youtube care if your Youtube channel has a different name, say you used Distrokid with real name, (or artist/band name), but your Youtube channel would not indicate that name openly? You get it, what if your youtube channel is ceemusic, but you registered it on Distrokid as John Doe & the 40 Thieves. Would that make any difference?


----------



## InLight-Tone (May 4, 2021)

Register your work with Identiffy and if someone rips you off you'll get paid regardless...


----------



## ceemusic (May 4, 2021)

PeterN said:


> Would you mind giving a few more details?
> 
> You make a track, then put it with Distrokid for broadcast. Then you make a music vid of the track and youtube blocks it, you chose to dispute, as its yours, and its solved? How long is the process here when you dispute with Youtube, and its solved? In general.
> 
> Does Youtube care if your Youtube channel has a different name, say you used Distrokid with real name, (or artist/band name), but your Youtube channel would not indicate that name openly? You get it, what if your youtube channel is ceemusic, but you registered it on Distrokid as John Doe & the 40 Thieves. Would that make any difference?


I'm using CDBaby, sometimes it takes only a few minutes, other times several days. You may not be able to monetize your video if the distributor (Distrokid) already is but you'll be able to publish it.
(Soundcloud uses a similar system & I've disputed successfully with them as well) 

I've had the same works submitted under my band name & real name. The algorithm or what ever they use can find the tune regardless of the artist name used. I have a suite of tunes in part1/2 videos that was originally released as tracks on an album years ago. As soon as I uploaded the vids I got flagged. I disputed & although the video audio was one long track they were able to list to each track title individually as the album was. 

Also keep in mind albums taken down will remain in the data base. Certain sites like Spotify will keep the album listed (w/o the audio) but with the artist, track data-UPC/ ISRC, release dates & cover-art online.


----------



## PeterN (May 4, 2021)

Two years ago I got an email from a random guy, native to same country as I am. He said something like this "hey man, are you aware that the US copyright website shows the home address of us". How the hell did he even get my email? Digged up fropm there I assume. Now, Im not sure if its only related to people who are non-US citizen and who use the US copyright office, I havent looked into this. Frankly Im tired enough to remember all passwords I got. And maybe its possible to block the info - I mighty look into this later. But what Im sort of saying is that if I now make a music vid that annoys a certain group of people, can they basically dig up my home address by chasing this via copyright institutions? Or at least chase the true identity via copyright. I wonder what is the road to make a groovy rock video, annoy an oppressive regime, keep the copyright, but stay anonymous.

We'll find out.


----------



## fairyclown (May 9, 2021)

PeterN said:


> Yes, I get that. But how do you prove to youtube you are creator when it sees its the same song was registered via Landr and broadcasted to Spotify etc?
> 
> Do you have to use exact same name on your Youtube channel which was used for broadcasting via Landr? Will youtube ask for proof before it is public?
> 
> ...


I use my band's songs on Youtube all the time. They get a copyright notice, but they are not taken down from my channel because my channel isn't monetized. If my channel was monetized and the band's song was used, it would then get a copyright strike. So I would say that unless you have a monetized channel, it would be ok to upload a video with your band's song. It will get a copyright notice, but not a strike/block. As far as I know...


----------



## darkogav (Jul 15, 2021)

I don't get how is he able to do this? Can you just email the company on the BluRay label and ask permission or pay a fee to them? Or you need special contacts in industry?

I once did something where I used a 10 second snippet off a CD I owned and I got hit with an infraction on YT within 24 hours by the copyright owner.


----------

